# Convince me not to switch



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

So, 

I can't make up my mind so I will post this here on the Shimano Forum and on the Colnago Forum and let the collective mind decide.

First of all as some of you know probably, I have too many bikes, all of them are setup in Shimano 7800

1 Colnago Extreme C, traditional, full 7800, 7850-C24-TU low profile tubulars
1 Colnago Extreme, Power traditional full 7800, 7850-C50-TU deep profile tubulars
1 Colnago Extreme Power sloping full 7800, 7850-C24-CL carbon clinchers ( that I would probably sell )

I also have a Colnago C-40, Campy Record 10, Campy Electron that I also love.

Now I just sold my Bianchi, with the cash I got for it I could re-invest some money into my Colnagos.

I got offers for ( prices are on CHF that is a little higher that the USD now )

- 1 Campy Super Record 2011 (steel version), groupset new, dismounted from a new bike at a local shop, theasking price is 1500.- and I got the option to buy it, absolute minimum this can be got is 2000.- from a local online retailer 









- 1 set of Shamal Ultra gold Tubulars, used , including Chorus cassette and tubulars, the rear tubular needs to be changed, 730.- the cheapest I could get Shamals is 850.- clincher titanium colored version ( I guess is 2009 version ) 








or 

- 1 set of Bora used ( Ultra 2 front Ultra rear ) for 1800.-

or 

- 1 set of new Bora Ultra 2 from PBK, with all the discounts and coupons and taxes will end at 2200.-



So, I have the cash in hand for the SR11 and Shamals and I have to give an answer to the sellers after Eastern so that is tomorrow.

my concerns are.

1. If I switch the EP in STIT to this group it would be great, but then I will lose the possibility to interchange wheels and components with the other bikes.

That is a real concern as I also have many other parts on my stock including
- a full 7803 triple groupset for when I get older
- new spare parts 1 crankset, 2 BB. 1 FD. 1 right STI, several chainrings (53,52,39,38) and lightly used cassettes ( 11-23, 12-23, 12-25, 2x 12-27 )
- several 7800 32 and 36h hubs
- several training wheels ( DA/OP 32x3, DA/GP4 tubs 32x3, WH-7801 )

off course all that can be sold but then with a loss because the 7800 is not yet the latest groupset and then it comands less money in the market, but it is still superbly functional light and performant.

2. Bike snobery over here says a Colnago should be on Campy, but in fact all the glorious Colnago history was written on Dura Ace, ( Mapei, Rabobank, Milram, Landbouke credit etc ) they were all on Dura Ace

Reference
https://pro.cycling.it/pdf/bici_freire_pro_12_07.pdf
https://pro.cycling.it/pdf/bici_velo_pro_04_07.pdf

and off course my EP 54cm STIT is from he same year has same setup pic here.









3. If I switch to Campy the EP then I will slide into an slippery slope and will need to migrate the other bikes to Campy 11 too, that would cost an small fortune to take them to the same level as they are on Dura Ace now. I would need, 2 more Record or SuperRecord groups ( 4000 ) , Boras ( 2200 ), Hyperons ( 2500 ) and many spare parts etc. so all in all spend some 15,000 in parts and then resell my Dura Ace stuff on a loss.

4. Pedals ? I only have Shimano DA pedals, so I would have to switch them too ? to Looks ? to Speedplay ?

5. Esthetically wise I think the Golden Shamals will clash with the STIT Colnago don't you think ?

so, decisions, decisions 

Ô RBR oracle tell me what to do


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I voted to keep the Dura Ace, because. . . well, that's what I would do, given your stated options.

But mostly, go out and ride.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Keep the Dura Ace. Not only is it Ace. It's Dura as well.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dura-Ace and the new C35 wheels instead of Shamals. 
I used to have Campy on all my bikes. I took the Jubilee group off one of my Cinellis when the original C Record came out. C Record put me off Campagnolo for life. Looked nice but didn't work. Style is everything to some people but I prefer bikes that shift and brake properly.


----------

